# مشرفين و ... أعضاء



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

علاقة المشرف بالعضو هى احدى العلاقات الانسانية الجديدة التى ظهرت فى الالفية الجديدة

لكنها تتميز عن غيرها من العلاقات بصفة هامه جدا هي التدرج

فنلاحظ ان العلاقة دائما تمر بمراحل مختلفة سنستعرضها بالصور


المرحلة الاولى

كوكو : عضو جديد سجل فى الموقع وعمل موضوع ترحيب

المشرف :منورنا يا جميل اقرأ القوانين يا كوكو علشان متعملش مشاكل وتتعب نفسك وتتعبنا معاك








المرحلة التانية

كوكو :كبر دماغه ومقرأش القوانين وعمل اول مخالفة

المشرف :هعديها لك المرة دي يا كوكو بس خلى بالك متكررهاش تاني مش عاوز اضطر اقفل عضويتك









المرحلة الثالثة

كوكو :عرف مخالفتة لكن نسي القوانين وعمل مخالفة اكبر

المشرف: خلى بالك يا كوكو انت وجعتلي دماغي وانا مش فاضيلك طول اليوم احذف مشاركاتك وهقفل عضويتك المره الجاية







كوكو بيموت يا جماعه الحقوه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2009)

*حرام عليك *

*الراجل متهناش على وظيفته الجديدة *

*بالراحة شوية عليه*

*أحسن أنادي لك بتوع الرفق بالحيوان*

*ألوه ألوه ألوه *










كوكو بيموت يا جماعه الحقوه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

حرام عليك انا مش عملت حاجه 

اهىء اهىء اهىء 



> كوكو بيموت يا جماعه الحقوه هههههههههههههه



انا لسه عايش ماحدش يقلق 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميررررررسى كتير على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام كوكو لسه متهناش باللون الاصفر ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*حلووه قووووي

تسلم ايديك

ndidi​*


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

حرام عليك بقه يا كوكو

متخلينيش احذفلك عضويتك
ولقد اعذر من انظر
هههههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يكون مع المشرفين الي في المنتدى 

ميرسي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ
مرسي ناديدي​*


----------



## ndidi (22 مارس 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *حرام عليك *
> 
> *الراجل متهناش على وظيفته الجديدة *
> 
> ...


هههههههه حلوة دي


----------



## ndidi (22 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> حرام عليك انا مش عملت حاجه
> 
> اهىء اهىء اهىء
> 
> ...


بعيد الشر عن قلبك يا kokoman
دا اسمه كوكوبروكو...مش كوكومان ههههههههههههه
تحياتي لعيونك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 مارس 2009)

جمدة جداً... بس المره الجيه هيكله هو لسه هيضرب فيه 
​


----------



## RAMEZ SAMEH (22 مارس 2009)

**


----------



## RAMEZ SAMEH (22 مارس 2009)

*واضح ان المشاركه دي هيه اللي هتتحذف و العضوه دي هىه اللي هتتلغي عضويتها بس الموضوع جميل*


----------



## just member (22 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*بجد جميلة*
*ومضحكة*
*شكرا ليك*
*بس اعتقد ان مكانها فى الترفيهى *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده قوي 
بس حرام  كوكو مش بيعمل كدا يعني
الواد لسه بيقول يا هادي​


----------



## monygirl (22 مارس 2009)

_حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_
_ياnidi_
_تسلم ايدك_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا 

حلوي كتير

ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (22 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
ياعينى يا كوكو اخدوك على الحامى كدة بعد الاشراف*


----------



## ndidi (23 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام كوكو لسه متهناش باللون الاصفر ههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (23 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووه قووووي
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> ndidi​*


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (23 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حرام عليك بقه يا كوكو
> 
> ...


يا ساتر يا رب !
دانا نسيت ان انت وكوكومان بقيتو مشرفين !
روحت يا ndidi في ستين داهية ههههههههههههههه
بالمناسبة...مبروك لكما الإشراف
شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (23 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يكون مع المشرفين الي في المنتدى
> 
> ميرسي ​


*... ومع الأعضاء اللي في المنتدى ! هههههه*​


----------



## ndidi (23 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع لذيذ
> مرسي ناديدي​*


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## zama (23 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو أوى أوى


----------



## vetaa (23 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*جميله قوى يا ناديدى*

*علشان بس تعرفوا ان المشرفين بيصبروا*

*ينقل للترفيهى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههه

أشهدوا يا جماعة عشانم اللى مش هيسمع الكلام 

هتكون نهايته زى كوكو كده ههههههههه

ميرسى يافندم ​


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> جمدة جداً... بس المره الجيه هيكله هو لسه هيضرب فيه
> ​


حرام عليك ! عاوز تقتلو بالمرة ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

ramez sameh قال:


> **


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

ramez sameh قال:


> *واضح ان المشاركه دي هيه اللي هتتحذف و العضوه دي هىه اللي هتتلغي عضويتها بس الموضوع جميل*


كله في سبيل الجمال يهون ههههههههه


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *بجد جميلة*
> *ومضحكة*
> *شكرا ليك*
> *بس اعتقد ان مكانها فى الترفيهى *​


لانه يوجد فيها صور وضعتها هنا
كمان بتمشي في الترفيهي
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده قوي
> بس حرام  كوكو مش بيعمل كدا يعني
> الواد لسه بيقول يا هادي​


دا حال الدنيا فيها الحلو ، وفيها المررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_
> _ياnidi_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


شكرا لمرورك الحلو


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> شكراااااااااا
> 
> ...


شكرا لمرورك الغالي


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ياعينى يا كوكو اخدوك على الحامى كدة بعد الاشراف*


ما هو انتي بقيتي مشرفة كمان ههههههههههههه


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع حلو أوى أوى


متشكر قوي قوي
تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *جميله قوى يا ناديدى*
> 
> *علشان بس تعرفوا ان المشرفين بيصبروا*
> ...


الصبر جميل...يا عيني ع الصبر...الله يصبّر الأعضاء كمان ! هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ndidi (24 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> أشهدوا يا جماعة عشانم اللى مش هيسمع الكلام
> 
> ...


أصلي انا اتعودت...بقالي 12 مرة مطرود من 12 منتدى... ودا الرقم 13 معرفش ايمتى بيبتسم لي الحظ .ههههههههههه
مش مشكلة فيه مليون منتدى ومنتدى...كلهم بيتمنوا اشتراك عضو محترف ومتعدد المواهب زي انا...يعني مش فارقة معاي ههههههههههههه
نورتي يا سكر يا قشطة يا عسل يا   marmar_maroo


----------



## cuteledia (24 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي شكرا يا  ndidi​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

_منتهى الروعه جميله جميله جميله
هعهههههههههههه
شكرا ​_


----------



## fouad78 (24 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا نديدي بس لسه في مرحلة كمان


المرحلة الرابعة
 كوكو عمل مخالفة كبيرة جدا للمرة العاشرة طلب ايميل وحده 
المشرف: كوكو انا اتخنقت منك وكرهت اليوم اللى بقيت فيه مشرف لو كررت المخالفة تانى انا مش هقفل عضويتك انا هنتحر سا معنى يا كوكو





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## fredyyy (24 مارس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*لا لا لا كده حرااااااااام *

*أنا هبلَّغ المطافي *

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا نديدي بس لسه في مرحلة كمان
> 
> 
> ...



*هنخليهم ينتحروا طيب ده عز الطلب 30:*




ndidi قال:


> ما هو انتي بقيتي مشرفة كمان ههههههههههههه



*نعمم ليه انت ناوى على ايه يا كابتن :t9:*


----------



## ndidi (25 مارس 2009)

cuteledia قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي شكرا يا  ndidi​*


شكرا لمرورك
تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (25 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _منتهى الروعه جميله جميله جميله
> هعهههههههههههه
> شكرا ​_


شكرا لمرورك الرائع
تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (25 مارس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا نديدي بس لسه في مرحلة كمان
> 
> 
> ...


حرام عليك...كده كتير...انت عاوز تقتلو بالمرة ؟! ههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك
تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (25 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هنخليهم ينتحروا طيب ده عز الطلب 30:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا ناوي عالخير شي مليون خبر ثقافي و علمي...استقبلك بيهم ههههههههههههههه :t9:


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2009)

ndidi قال:


> انا ناوي عالخير شي مليون خبر ثقافي و علمي...استقبلك بيهم ههههههههههههههه :t9:



*لو عندك حد يرجعهم وراك مافيش مانع *:hlp:


----------



## ndidi (25 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لو عندك حد يرجعهم وراك مافيش مانع *:hlp:


اصلا مين ح يتعب قلبو ويوجع راسو بمليون خبر ؟ دانتي صدقتي ! هههههههه
يا خبر ! دي اشاعة تكتيكية استراتيجية...الهدف منها
الإطراء...او الإفتراء...او الضحك خير دواء...مع المشرفين والأعضاء الأعزاء


----------

